# lexi rottweiler x american bulldog



## honedanny28 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi im new here would just like to share some pics of our lovely 13 week old bullweiler named lexi!
Shes a very quick learner!


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome!
What a unique mix! She is adorable!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Awwww..what a cutie,love her brindle color.


----------

